# Ford Mustang GT or Camaro SS



## Dexman PE (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a new car: Either the Camaro SS or the Mustang GT

Both would be fully loaded (GT Premium and SS2-RS) without Nav system. I'm looking at the dark grey metallic with black stripes and either the black or grey leather interior.

Mustang GT







Pros:

More comfortable ride

Good visibility

Price (compared to Camaro)

Aftermarket parts (better availability, more variety for upgrades)

Sound of V8 exhaust

Very quick for lack of HP (I think something like 400lb lighter than Camaro)

Cons:

100 less HP

5spd manual (vs 6spd in Camaro)

Its a Ford

The 5.0l 6spd version that fixes the first 2 cons isn't available until 2011 (higher price, but still comparable to SS)

Camaro






Pros:

Styling

Smoother, quieter ride

More HP

6spd manual

Cons:

Harder seats

Horrible visibility from drivers seat

smaller back seat

smaller trunk

Right now I'm leaning towards the Mustang because it is much more comfortable and easier to drive in traffic, but is still a really sporty car. But it's still hard to pass up the styling, HP, and 6spd of the Camaro. I could always wait for the 2011 mustang to help with the HP and transmission issues, but I would lose out on the pricing side. If I got the Camaro, it would be a pre-order for a 2011, so I would get the options I really wanted too. Thoughts?


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I'm looking at getting a new car: Either the Camaro SS or the Mustang GT
> Both would be fully loaded (GT Premium and SS2-RS) without Nav system. I'm looking at the dark grey metallic with black stripes and either the black or grey leather interior.
> 
> Mustang GT
> ...


From a die-hard GM guy... Pre-order the 2011 Mustang and be glad you did.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 15, 2010)

I am a GM guy too, but go with the Mustang spend the extra cash on a performance upgrade or two.

But I do like the look of the new Camaro.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 15, 2010)

I love the look of the Camaro. I would never get black interior. The seats will burn you.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 15, 2010)

From yet another GM guy: The Mustang is probably the better bet. For either car, I'd order a 2011 to get the options you want.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 15, 2010)

I was 100% sold on the Camaro before I drove it. Once I got inside and saw how poor the visibility was I wasn't so sure. I actually had to check up on several corners during the test drive because I couldn't see where I was going.

I think I might just hold off on buying anything until later this fall and go with a 2011 Mustang (maybe even order the one I want).



mary :) said:


> I love the look of the Camaro. I would never get black interior. The seats will burn you.


That's why I spend the extra $200 and get the windows tinted.


----------



## MGX (Jun 15, 2010)

Mustang. Being able to see is pretty important if one is driving.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I'd go Camaro. Mustangs are all over place. Camaros not so much.


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> I think I'd go Camaro. Mustangs are all over place. Camaros not so much.


One's been out a lot longer than the other. I've seen more '10 Camaros than I have '10 Mustangs.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 15, 2010)

Supe said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'd go Camaro. Mustangs are all over place. Camaros not so much.
> ...


+1 I think there are 3-4 Camaros in my area, and I have only seen 1 '10 Mustang and I think he was just driving through.

The 2010 Mustang has received a few styling upgrades that make it easily recognizable, plus the interior for the '10 is much better than the '09.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 15, 2010)

And by saying I had to "check up during the test drive" I mean I could only go 60 instead of 70 in a 40mph zone...


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 15, 2010)

Doing a little more research, if I wait for the 2011 Mustang GT it will have 415HP (advertised - 425 per some Dyno tests) and the 6spd manual transmission for only $2-3k more. Then if I can hold off a few more months, there may be some rebate/interest rate incentives to bring it back down again.

Looks like I'd be better off waiting a little while...


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2010)

It's not a test drive unless the dealer shits himself in the back seat.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 15, 2010)

From the guy with three Chevies in the driveway, wait and order the 2011 Mustang.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 15, 2010)

Supe said:


> It's not a test drive unless the dealer shits himself in the back seat.


It's the only way to test drive. If I can't at least get the salesman to tell me I'm liable for all speeding tickets, it's a failure.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 15, 2010)

New fast cars, bigger boobs - the fatty money is obviously rolling in!!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a test drive unless the dealer shits himself in the back seat.
> ...


When I test drove my MR2, I pushed it to almost 90mph in third gear on a side street. The only comment the salesman made was: "Third gear in this car is awesome, isn't it."


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 15, 2010)

BLASPHEMY to all of you no good for nothing F*#Kers

CAMARO ALL THE WAY. There really is no comparison.

Plus, I don't know how you say Mustang has a smoother ride when the Camaro has independent rear suspension and the Mustang is still solid axle.

So coming from a true "GM guy", I could never advocate buying a mustang





Supe said:


> From a die-hard GM guy... Pre-order the 2011 Mustang and be glad you did.





Kephart P.E. said:


> I am a GM guy too, but go with the Mustang spend the extra cash on a performance upgrade or two.
> But I do like the look of the new Camaro.





Flyer_PE said:


> From yet another GM guy: The Mustang is probably the better bet. For either car, I'd order a 2011 to get the options you want.





Capt Worley PE said:


> From the guy with three Chevies in the driveway, wait and order the 2011 Mustang.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 15, 2010)

Plus, Ford didn't take any government handout money.


----------



## Sschell (Jun 15, 2010)

dude. get the challenger SRT8.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 15, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> dude. get the challenger SRT8.


For $10k more than the Camaro/Mustang? I could get the SRT8, but it needs this upgrade simply to compete with the GT and SS (not beat, simply compete). I drove the R/T Challenger and it is so heavy, it feels like it's pulling a trailer. Plus it has the same lofty, "floaty" suspension as the Charger that when combined with the weight couldn't corner to save it's life.

All this coming from a born and raised Mopar guy...


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2010)

SRT-8: Slowest, heaviest, most overpriced.

I own 5 GM's, and I would STILL get the Mustang.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 15, 2010)

Just talked to the salesman from the Ford dealership. We started working numbers last night to get me into a 2010 GT, and after I told him about the upgrades for 2011, even he agreed that I should wait and buy the 2011...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 15, 2010)

I bet a lot of folks who bought the 2010 'stang feel cheated.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 15, 2010)

shoot, for a few extra bucks why don't you pick up one of these


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 15, 2010)

From a 2007 Mustang GT owner with 105,000 miles on it.

I would wait for the 2011 Mustang GT, and never look back! My car has been the most fun car I've ever owned, and as soon as I get this company to the point that I can afford it, I'm getting a 5.0L replacement.

Mine is about the same color as my Chevelle in my photo, and the interior is black. It's hot, but I don't think it's too bad.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 15, 2010)

Paul S said:


> New fast cars, bigger boobs - the fatty money is obviously rolling in!!!


is he too young for this to be his mid-life crisis already?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 15, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> > New fast cars, bigger boobs - the fatty money is obviously rolling in!!!
> ...


Isn't 30 the new 40? Oh wait, nevermind...


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 15, 2010)

So the dealership called me back this evening to say they "came up with a great offer" if I wanted to forgo the wait on the 2011 and get the 2010 I test drove yesterday. They are now offering 0% financing for 60 months or 1.9% for 72. I'm really tempted to take the 0% financing, but my only concern is that I still have my current car I need to get rid of. I don't want to trade it in because the Blue Book on it is roughly the payoff, but if I trade it I'd be taking a $4k hit. You guys think I have a chance of selling an 06 Jetta within the next month?


----------



## BryGuy (Jun 16, 2010)

Camaro if you want looks. G37 if you want power and handling.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 16, 2010)

Pussies.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 16, 2010)

^Buying a car that may burst into flames on the way home from the dealership is definitely living on the edge.


----------



## BryGuy (Jun 16, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Pussies.


I hear they are like great balls of fire


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 16, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> They are now offering 0% financing for 60 months or 1.9% for 72.


Guh...I would not finance a car over 5 or 6 years. I already hate my current loan, and I'm only 2 years into a 3 year loan.


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2010)

Those are some hot tatas!


----------



## MechGuy (Jun 16, 2010)

Go for the new Audi R8 that was in Ironman 2. You only need a fatty 6 figure salary to pay for it (assuming you have no other bills that year).


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 16, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > They are now offering 0% financing for 60 months or 1.9% for 72.
> ...


I try never to pay interest on a depreciating asset. Repairs to the old truck are still cheaper than getting a shiny new one.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 16, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Yeah, and I like buying used, too. Let someone else take that first 1-3 year depreciation hit.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 16, 2010)

^I still like buying new. I just don't do it very often. My truck is 11 years old and my car is 20.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 16, 2010)

I like buying new too. I don't mind taking the hit, it's just worth it to me to know everything that car has been through. It may cost me more in the long run, but I still like it.

as far as the 0% financing. I KNOW that's a tough choice, and to be REAL honest. The 2010's I think are still better than the 07 I have, and I think are still VERY competitive with the Camaro and Challenger. Car and Driver did a comparo a few months back.

If you're not hell bent on the more expensive 2011 and the 5.0 engine with 412 HP and better gas mileage through the use of a 6 speed tranny, then I would think the 2010 is STILL a good buy.

I may wait for the 2012 model, I'm hearing a BOSS 302 scheme is coming. I had 2 dream cars as a kid. A 67 Chevelle SS and a 70 BOSS 302 Mustang....I have one, and the chance to get a newer version of the second one is very tempting.

a THIRD option would be to find a slightly USED 08 or 09 Shelby Cobra Mustang. I know where a 6000 mile 08 model is for about 40K. I keep hoping they will sell it so I don't have to keep looking at it on the internet! lol


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 16, 2010)

I know the pros and cons of financing vs paying cash and new vs used. Personally I prefer to buy new, but I have only bought 1 new car in the last 9 years (bought 3 used). Monthly payments do not bother me as I typically set the payments over longer periods to reduce the payment as much as possible, then pay more. The car I have right now I'm required to pay $350/mo for 4 years but I end up paying closer to 500 and will have it paid off in under 2.5 years. For me, making payments means more money in my pocket and more flexibility with how I spend it. If I had paid cash for the balance up front I would not have that money available for emergencies. Also since I'm paying a low interest rate, I'm actually paying myself through money I have in my pocket and not in the bank's pocket.

Financing a car at 0% is no different than the "same as cash" store cards that are out there. If I have 90 days to pay something off, that's 90 more days I have the money in hand earning money for me.

Edit: If I didn't have the worry about insuring a 3rd car as well as possibly balancing a 3rd payment, I would definately take this deal. I'm just hoping I can get my current car sold quickly then focus on re-creating this deal later.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 16, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> I like buying new too. I don't mind taking the hit, it's just worth it to me to know everything that car has been through. It may cost me more in the long run, but I still like it.
> as far as the 0% financing. I KNOW that's a tough choice, and to be REAL honest. The 2010's I think are still better than the 07 I have, and I think are still VERY competitive with the Camaro and Challenger. Car and Driver did a comparo a few months back.
> 
> If you're not hell bent on the more expensive 2011 and the 5.0 engine with 412 HP and better gas mileage through the use of a 6 speed tranny, then I would think the 2010 is STILL a good buy.
> ...



I always liked the 66' Chevelle better, what made you choose the 67'?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 16, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> I like buying new too. I don't mind taking the hit, it's just worth it to me to know everything that car has been through.


Oh, I understand that. And if you're planning on keeping it a long time, it doesn't make a huge difference in the long run.

I bought my 89 Civic new and replaced it in late 98 with a 98 Ranger. Then I wrecked the Ranger after four years. been used ever since. Of course the Maxx has had the intermediate steering shaft, AC compressor, sunshades (replaced twice before I got it) and rear brakes replaced under warranty, so maybe I should worry now that the warranty is up.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 16, 2010)

Question for everyone, how long do you think it would take to sell this car:

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1793480005.html

Kelly Blue Book values it at between $10,500 and $11,500.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 16, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Question for everyone, how long do you think it would take to sell this car:
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1793480005.html
> 
> Kelly Blue Book values it at between $10,500 and $11,500.


I'll give ya tree fiddy. 

But seriously, I really have no idea. I've never sold a car of mine myself and I really don't know what the used car market is like right now. Good luck.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Question for everyone, how long do you think it would take to sell this car:
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1793480005.html
> 
> Kelly Blue Book values it at between $10,500 and $11,500.


Dex: you already know the answer to that question. If the right guy sees it tomorrow it will be gone. Despite your extensive description and the fact that it appears to have been well maintained, you're asking the maximum KBB so it does not really come off as a bargain that someone who is only looking casually is going to want to leap on.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 17, 2010)

Kephart P.E. said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > I like buying new too. I don't mind taking the hit, it's just worth it to me to know everything that car has been through. It may cost me more in the long run, but I still like it.
> ...



I always liked the hood and tail lights better on the 67 but to be real honest....I kinda like something about every year model of the chevelle. They all had something a little unique about them.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 17, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> For me, making payments means more money in my pocket and more flexibility with how I spend it. *If I had paid cash for the balance up front I would not have that money available for emergencies.* Also since I'm paying a low interest rate, I'm actually paying myself through money I have in my pocket and not in the bank's pocket.
> Financing a car at 0% is no different than the "same as cash" store cards that are out there. If I have 90 days to pay something off, that's 90 more days I have the money in hand earning money for me.
> 
> Edit: If I didn't have the worry about insuring a 3rd car as well as possibly balancing a 3rd payment, I would definately take this deal. I'm just hoping I can get my current car sold quickly then focus on re-creating this deal later.


To each his own I suppose. In my mind if a person doesn't have the cash in hand to purchase an item *and* enough to insulate themselves from emergencies than they can't afford to make the purchase. "0% financing" &amp; "90 day's same as cash" deals, to me, are just a way for people in our society to justify buying items they probably shouldn't be buying.

I know most people don't think that way, that's just my :2cents:


----------



## jmbeck (Jun 17, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> To each his own I suppose. In my mind if a person doesn't have the cash in hand to purchase an item *and* enough to insulate themselves from emergencies than they can't afford to make the purchase. "0% financing" &amp; "90 day's same as cash" deals, to me, are just a way for people in our society to justify buying items they probably shouldn't be buying. I know most people don't think that way, that's just my :2cents:



Wait a minute. So you're saying that you'd pay for a car outright rather than take a true 0% finance rate for 60 months?

It appears as though that "Condescending Weiner" class at GT replaced econ, huh?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 18, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> Wait a minute. So you're saying that you'd pay for a car outright rather than take a true 0% finance rate for 60 months?
> It appears as though that "Condescending Weiner" class at GT replaced econ, huh?


Yeah, that was what I was thinking. I financed my truck for four years at .9% back in 98. I'd do 0% for 60 months in a heartbeat, even though I absolutely hate paying for something that long.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 18, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> jmbeck said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute. So you're saying that you'd pay for a car outright rather than take a true 0% finance rate for 60 months?
> ...


Back in '07 Chrysler was offering 0% financing for 60 months. The financing was for the full sticker priice of the vehicle. The cash price for the vehicle at the same time was ~$5k lower (which was about what the finance fee was for the 5% they were asking at the time).


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 18, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > To each his own I suppose. In my mind if a person doesn't have the cash in hand to purchase an item *and* enough to insulate themselves from emergencies than they can't afford to make the purchase. "0% financing" &amp; "90 day's same as cash" deals, to me, are just a way for people in our society to justify buying items they probably shouldn't be buying. I know most people don't think that way, that's just my :2cents:
> ...


What I was trying to say was that if you feel you have to make a purchase using financing in order to be comfortable enough with the amount of money you still have in your pocket for emergencies then you probably shouldn't be buying the item. If you could buy something outright *and* still be comfortable with the amount of money you'd have on hand to cover any and all emergencies then I find that's a good gauge as to whether or not you can truly afford it. If at that point you wanted to take advantage of the financing offer I have no issue with that.

To answer your question, no, I did have to take econ at Tech. As far as I can recall there was no "Condescending Weiner" course in the curriculum. It doesn't have to be taught as a separate class, it is worked into the syllabus of each and every course you take. It's not a perfect system, but at least we have a decent football team.


----------



## Supe (Jun 18, 2010)

So people should have $300k and then some in the bank before buying a house?


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 18, 2010)

Supe said:


> So people should have $300k and then some in the bank before buying a house?


Financing a house is okay b/c, in general, that is an appreciating asset and you can reasonable expect someone to save up that kind of money to buy a house outright.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 18, 2010)

Supe said:


> So people should have $300k and then some in the bank before buying a house?


They should have at least 20% for a down payment and then some in the bank before buying a house.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 18, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > So people should have $300k and then some in the bank before buying a house?
> ...


I agree with that


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 18, 2010)

My grandparents didn't build their homes until they could pay cash to have them built.

Different mindsets back in the late 30s, early forties.


----------



## Clown Shoe (Jun 18, 2010)

Both cars suck. You need to buy this....


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 18, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> My grandparents didn't build their homes until they could pay cash to have them built.
> Different mindsets back in the late 30s, early forties.


I bought my first house for $46K (40's construction). neighbor next to me (old timer, original owner), bought his house &amp; lot for $5K. said his monthly payments were $50. agreed on different mindsets... but also radically different costs


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 18, 2010)

Camaros still kick ass.

My opinion sits in my avatar.


----------



## benbo (Jun 19, 2010)

What is the price for these cars? $25K-$30K? Or more? I'm just curious. The last time I purchased a car it was new, but that was in 1999. And it was a Honda Civic.


----------



## rockycro (Jun 30, 2010)

I had a Mustang for a few years. Fun car at first but got sick of it quick.

I've become a loyal Chevy man since.

I love the new Camaro, but I will be driving my Silverado for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 30, 2010)

Pony cars have a lot of limitations, so they wouldn't be my choice as a daily driver.

But I think the most important thing to consider is if you plan on keeping it a long long time then buy the car you really like best even if it is a couple dollars more.


----------



## lundoc (Jun 30, 2010)

I am late into this conversation but thought I would add my thoughts. I have always been a GM man. I have a 67 Camaro now that needs restored and have had a 77 camaro years ago. I love the new Camaro. I have owned 5 mustangs. For the money and the easy inexpensive upgrades, I would go with the mustang. I am with the others on the fact that you could get a used one and soup it up for a lot less money. You can get a deal on a 5 year old Cobra, and it will already be strong. That is what I would do. I wired a house for a Ford mechanic and he hooked mine up. (Barter system)

ON another note as a huge GM fan, I am having trouble supporting Government Motors. I will not be purchasing a new GM for a long time, if ever. I just didn't support the bailout or any of the other bailouts (Who bailed me out???). I don't like paying for the pension and healthcare for the union employees to the sum of what I hear is 30% on the new cost of a vehicle.

I will not be buying anything that I can't pay cash for and that means it will be used. The 5 year old Cobra has a fully roller engine and is on sale. If you have an additional $5k, then you could make it scream. The engine is good for 200k miles.

If I had $35k sitting around with everything paid off, I would be tempted on the Camaro. But hell, then I would get a used 'Vet.

Good luck to you, wish I could drive one. I can't bring myself to ever borrow money again. When the house is paid off in 4 more years, then I will save for a new toy within my means.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jul 3, 2010)

So, I went ahead and bought one. I really love this car now. Best part is that after I started my new job I got assigned a company truck so I won't have to worry about logging 60 miles a day for the commute on my dime. The car can sit comfortably in the garage all day so I can get home and play in the evenings and the weekend.

I will post pics of it once I get the stripes painted on and the other custom items installed...


----------



## Dexman PE (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok, got it back from the paint shop late Thursday night and now that I have had a chance to get it all cleaned up, I took some photos:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 21, 2010)

^Nice toy.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW,

I love it. It is the same color combo I was looking into ordering (Bumblebee).

AWESOME!!!!!!

I got 4 new tires and an alignment on mine yesterday, and with all the new parts, etc. IT DRIVES FANTASTIC. I had a smile on my face all day yesterday.

In all, I replaced just about everything:

new rear multi-leaf springs

new rear poly front eye bushings

new rear shackles and poly bushings

new rear shocks KYB GR-1's

new front tie rods in and out, poly

new Energy Susp front poly control arm bushings

new ball joints

new front springs, cut 1/2 coil to lower

new front shocks, monroe's

new Energy Susp end links and sway bar bushings

new power steering pump

new power steering box, higher effort, quicker ratio

all new hardware for everything.

and as a result of trying to bleed the brakes during re-assembly

a new master cylinder.

and now 4 new Cobra Radial GT's

and an alignment.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 22, 2010)

Stance Before






Stance After






Underneath


----------



## Dexman PE (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice DV!! I would imagine the ride is 1000x better seeing as you replaced the whole damn suspension. I remember how much of an improvement the ride in my Pathfinder was after replacing just the shock/struts, springs, and rear swaybar braces (granted it was a 2" lift kit).


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2010)

Keep those poly bushings lubed or they'll squeak to no end!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 22, 2010)

They have some squeek, but really can't be heard when that thing is running. dual exhaust, no emissions, straight thru with glass packs.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 22, 2010)

Dex. DV. VVEEERRYY NICE!!! have some fun.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn. I can't see the pictures at work!!!!


----------



## pavell (Aug 23, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> They have some squeek, but really can't be heard when that thing is running. dual exhaust, no emissions, straight thru with glass packs.



Vinny, I have a Hotchkis Front Sway bar on my 69 camaro and it made a HUGE differenct over the stock one. I believe stock is 7/8" diameter; where the hotchkis is around 1-1/8 and hollow. I would pick one of those up and stick it in; it takes about 1-2 hours to put it on a first gen.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice rides!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 23, 2010)

pavell said:


> Vinny, I have a Hotchkis Front Sway bar on my 69 camaro and it made a HUGE differenct over the stock one. I believe stock is 7/8" diameter; where the hotchkis is around 1-1/8 and hollow. I would pick one of those up and stick it in; it takes about 1-2 hours to put it on a first gen.


'69 eh?

Need some stats, etc. and :GotPics:

When I was a kid, my parents had a Dover white '69 Z28 with the DZ 302 in it. Stripe delete car.


----------



## pavell (Aug 24, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> pavell said:
> 
> 
> > Vinny, I have a Hotchkis Front Sway bar on my 69 camaro and it made a HUGE differenct over the stock one. I believe stock is 7/8" diameter; where the hotchkis is around 1-1/8 and hollow. I would pick one of those up and stick it in; it takes about 1-2 hours to put it on a first gen.
> ...



hey it's a 350 4 bolt bored out to a 355. forged crank and pistons. M21 muncie 4-speed. 12 bolt rear with 4.11 gears. my daily driver lol; yes im serious.

PM me your email address; ill shoot you an email with pics if you want. are you on camaros.net? great forum. i'm also on lateral-g.net which is a great site about transforming F-bodies into cars that can handle corners and racing.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 24, 2010)

yup, I'm on Team Camaro. Tough to find me too (DVINNY)


----------

